# My yard 2008



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

This is my second year.overall I am very pleased the pictures do not do it justice.Hopefully next year will be better and my camera skills improve.http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=172


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the yard shot and your webbed tree
nice ground breakers
like ghostess says try setting the camera on something and then use the timer if it has one..


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Love the guy under the stairs!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Your yard is very cool. The groundbreakers are sweet. And the pumpkin scarecrow is cool, and by the way that green car in the background of that shot looks cool what is that?, sorry, car nut,  Anyway, great yard!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice! One suggestion, around my groundbreakers I throw down some peat moss, it's a little lighter on the lawn than actual dirt, really makes the look.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great...have fun


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Tyler said:


> Your yard is very cool. The groundbreakers are sweet. And the pumpkin scarecrow is cool, and by the way that green car in the background of that shot looks cool what is that?, sorry, car nut,  Anyway, great yard!


That is my sons 1992 eclipse that my husband custumized for his 16th bday.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I wanted that jason and crawling donna too. Nice job


----------

